# Did anyone have a cold or flu and then got a BFP?



## Nightnurse

*I am just getting over one and AF was expected since Wednesday I saw some people get this so just wondering*


----------



## Sweetie

YES!
That's how I missed my first pregnancy for a bit (was the first month off the pill)... wasn't REALLY trying so I mistook the first signs as signs that my cold just hadn't left yet... 

Fingers crossed for you hunny :hugs:


----------



## bky

I felt like I was getting the flu a few days before I had implantation bleeding and my BFP


----------



## kmac625

I had bronchitis in the 2ww the cycle I got my :bfp:. The doctor prescribed me antibiotics that I didn't take because when I googled it said not to if you're pregnant and he didn't seem to care that I could have been (the 2ww didn't count to him). It turns out I was right in not taking them and I got healthy eventually on my own.


----------



## sazza

Yep, I had a cold before I got my BFP! Good Luck!


----------



## lilbumpblue

Yes! I had felt different just after Christmas, sore breast's & bloated too. Then at the beginning of Jan i got cold symptoms on the thursday by the saturday i felt dreadful and could barely move then the monday came i got up to make OH's sandwiches for work, he asked how i felt and i said awful but that i was going into work to make sure everything was ok and then come home. Anyway i just finished making the sandwiches and went dizzy so grabbed the coke out of the fridge had a drink of it and ran to the settee the OH ran downstairs to check i was ok and i just jumped forward and was sick! To which the other half said "are you 'up the duff'? charming male! 

We had been trying for about 6 months so it wasnt a shock! I had said a couple of times that i thought my period was late but he was adament i had another week! 

Good luck, fingers crossed for you!! 

Jayne x


----------



## angelstardust

I had flu over Christmas and New Year. Worked out I was 2 weeks late and still feeling like crap. I had a minera coil in (supposedly) and because I _felt_ pregnant, I did a test so I could go to the GP (the first thing they always ask is 'are you pregnant?'). 

Course it came up positive, so did the second one and I saw my GP that morning, a third positive at the GP, sent to the EPAU (due to the minera and my history), a fourth positive but I still lay down on the scan couch thinking it was just a chemical pregnancy or something.


----------



## taylor197878

i always get a cold when i find out im pregrant think its to do with ur inumine systems its lower when ur pregrant.


----------



## Nightnurse

wow,I didnt expect so many people would answer and we never hear about these kids of symptoms,


----------



## Sarah10

Hiya :flower:
About 3 days before my missed period i developed somewhat like a cold type of thing, my eyes were aching, i felt really congested, aching sinuses and really weak, after i missed my period i took a test and it came back positive.
I dont know if that helped :hugs:


----------

